# Cat pees on ME!



## SamsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

--New member here--

I've made my 3 posts, I'm not sure why I can't post outside the intro section yet. . .but here goes:

I have a skittish 2 year old kitty who pees on me while I'm in bed--usually about 5:30 in the morning. She doesn't pee on the bed if I'm not in it, and last week I decided to sleep on the couch, and she peed on me there.

Suggestions?

Any good recipes for getting cat urine out of quilts?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 18, 2010)

*I understand*



SamsMom said:


> --New member here--
> 
> I've made my 3 posts, I'm not sure why I can't post outside the intro section yet. . .but here goes:
> 
> ...


I understand how it is. 
My cat sprayed until we got him fixed.

Use this method on your clothing, bedding, rugs or anything you think you can stuff in the washer (not including your cat). Simply add ¼ cup apple cider vinegar along with your normal laundry detergent, start the washer and VOILA!

GOOD LUCK!


----------

